# Lightest 2 stroke outboard



## sqdqo (Feb 26, 2011)

Looking for the lightest 2 stroke 10-15hp outboard, 20" shaft. Do they vary much in physical weight?


----------



## basstender10.6 (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, 
The mercury 9.9 and 15hp 2 strokes weigh 75 pounds.
The 1993- 2005 johnson and evinrude 9.9 and 15hp 2 strokes weigh 74 pounds
The 1974- 1992 johnson and evinrude 9.9 and 15hp 2 strokes weigh 74 pounds.
The tohatsu and nissan 9.9hp 2 stroke weighed 59 pounds (I am pretty sure) So if you are looking for the lightest I would look for one of those.


----------



## CountryRoad (Mar 3, 2011)

It's seems to me that the honda motors are the lightest


----------

